# Automated focus stacking



## davholla (Apr 27, 2016)

I have read that focus stacking with an automated rail is easy, you buy it and find a suitable subject either a dead or sleeping insect and you get amazing photos (I am paraphrasing).
A) Is this true?
B) If it so what rail do you use?
C) Where did you buy it from? Or how did you make it?
D) Any advice?
E) Is it portable?  I often travel abroad and would love to get something like this as a stack 


IMG_8565caterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr

BTW if anyone thinks focus stacking is a waste of time and for pixel bators, please feel free to start a separate thread on the subject rather than posting to this thread.  I am not a great fan of selfies and so never say anything on the subject


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 27, 2016)

The Extreme macro blog should have everything you need to know on this, take a look at Automate your focus stack with a Cognisys Stackshot Stacker electronic stage & the other pages on stacking/stages etc.
Personally I've never managed anything like Johan's shots with a 3-4 shot stack generally being my limit.


----------



## davholla (Apr 27, 2016)

Do you use it yourself?


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 27, 2016)

davholla said:


> Do you use it yourself?


No, I'm too much of a cheapskate.


----------

